# Wildlife I've Seen



## forgetmenot

cool weather is bringing out the wildlife in this area   Ive seen a red fox   a blue heron  some wild turkeys  a young raccoon  a coyote and a rabbit


----------



## Cat Dancer

I've seen a few squirrels, some chipmunks, a couple of deer and a few rabbits.


----------



## forgetmenot

I have not seen a deer since spring   chipmunks are cute  not many out this way   I did see a beaver though but he ran back into creek when he saw me.  or of course a raccoon too


----------



## MHealthJo

Wow what a nice variety you have there Forgetmenot....

Not much to see where I am except birds, lizards, and occasionally you do see a kangaroo when driving south.

Actually there was a pretty wren in my yard the other day, one that's unusual in the suburbs.... quite a treat... and a big bobtail lizard thing found its way into my yard and fascinated my cat.... 

When my cats see those I pretend my cats think they're dinosaurs.  They aren't quite sure what to do with them. Too big and slow to chase or attack.... yet still interesting....


----------



## forgetmenot

yikes lizards i would not be staying around to check the out lol but a kangaroo i would stay   birds are interesting here too i saw just one though a orange bird it was pretty different then rest    we do see lots of vultures here turkey vultures they are huge and i saw an owl once and a hawk and some eagle looking birds i forget their names again
lots of horses around here  and cows of course and a few donkeys  and alpaca farming too     they are cute  and fluffy


----------



## forgetmenot

saw a snowy porcupine the other day  funny looking it was  all now at end of it quills


----------



## MHealthJo

Hahaha! That sounds very cute!


----------



## making_art

I now have a steady customer base of humming birds and other birds to my little wild bird sanctuary on my back step. The occasional squirrel comes asking for treat bsut I tell him I'm not a squirrely kind of gal so it can just go on over to the neighbors for it`s peanuts.
eek:


----------



## forgetmenot

I do not see hummingbirds here like i used to at my old house   i have not seen one this way at all  I use to like to see them so tiny  they were and bright   and they use to seem to fight over the nectar lol    My sis feeds the squirrels and birds and even dam seagulls  i let nature feed them


----------



## GDPR

I get entire deer families(herds?IDK what they are called)in my yard.They live in the woods behind my house and come in my yard to eat the apples that have fallen off the trees.

I also get a lot of squirrels,chipmunks,groundhogs,possums,skunks,rabbits and lots of moles.Most people don't like moles,but I think they're kind of cute.A chipmunk got in our house once,it came down the chimney and was running all over through the house and really freaked me out.

There's also an annoying chipmunk that lives in the front of my house.When it sees me it hides and peeks out at me.I talk to it when I see it.I named it chippy.In the Spring it kept digging up my flower bulbs.Every day I would replant them and the next day they would be dug up again.People thought I should kill it,but I had fun with it.

I think the only thing I don't like is woodpeckers.I cannot stand the noise(a woodpecker drills/taps approx.8,000-1,200 times per day)and because of the damage to the trees.


----------



## forgetmenot

woodpeckers are just eating insect from the tree that i think would eventually die anyways because it is infected with insects   we get woodpeckers too i think they are neat  but you are right i would not want one outside my bedroom window


----------



## GDPR

Oh,and I don't like all the spiders that come inside the house when it gets cold.I'm not afraid of them,they just startle me.Like if I go to take a shower and pull back the shower curtain and there's a gigantic one in the tub.Or if I go in the kitchen and reach for a cup out of the cupboard and grab a spider instead.

We always get a woodpecker outside our back door,in a willow tree.It's SO loud and annoying and has really damaged the tree.


----------



## forgetmenot

ya the bugs are coming in my place too hun and the flies ugggg they keepme awake at night dam flies    i hate insects blah


----------



## Mari

Nothing exotic here and I have not seen any skunks for a couple of weeks. Lots of squirrels and stray cats. I had one hummingbird visit for a short time this summer. I wish I had a picture as it was so beautiful.


----------



## HBas

Guys, I live in Africa  I have seem a lot but Animals I have petted (Tames ones of course) are as follows:
Lions, Cheetas, Leopords, Elephants, Rhino and Hyenas, Giraffe and there was a variety of fish (mamels). I swam with dolphins and went on the ocean to view the wales. I once held a baby crockodile but that is when I was very small.

Around here we LOVE the bushveld.

My boss owns a farm and I rent the flat on it - there we have an Emu, some sheet, jackals, chickens, geese, ducks, a pig and some dogs 

No matter what happens in our country, everybody gets together to view the big 5 and we all love the bush and animals.

Think you hit my topic


----------



## forgetmenot

wow hun you have hit the jackpot when it comes to wildlife  i would think swimming with dolphins would be be scarey yet fun too


----------



## forgetmenot

Now have two beavers living in my pond  but they cannot stay  they can become very territorial  very aggressive  and i am afraid they will attack me like they have attacked others  they can be quite viscous so i cannot go to close to pond  until  dam is destroyed and i know they are gone  shame though because i have always thought they were gentle animals but they are not


----------



## Cat Dancer

I saw a bear a few weeks ago. It was a middle  sized one and it was in the road, but it ran into the weeds. I had never seen one in the wild before.


----------



## HBas

My son and Baby Lion


----------



## David Baxter PhD

Wow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Retired

Seen today in my backyard: Great Egret

Currently posted in my Psychlinks Photo Album: Nice Stuff


----------



## MHealthJo

Gosh, the animals you guys  get so close by!! Very cool. 

I'm right in suburbia but there are some semi-rural areas I can go for walks in. Saw a pair of large birds that were totally new to me, in a new walkway I discovered. It really pays to just drive around in different corners of nearby suburbs, especially near the outskirts of the area. We do have good investment in public parks and walkways here. The only thing you're likely to see around suburbia are birds, lizards or snakes though.

Actually, there is a night wildlife tour nearby that I should do one time. I'm disgusted that I'm in Australia but everyone's local wildlife sightings are far more exotic than mine.


----------



## Retired

> I'm disgusted that I'm in Australia but everyone's local wildlife sightings are far more exotic than mine.



What?? Don't you have kangaroos and Koala bears all over town??....



Photographic subjects, in my view, are the way you see them and the way you choose to portray them.  If you keep your camera nearby and look at things with a critical and inquisitive eye, you can make pictures that can be interesting.


----------



## MHealthJo

Hey look at that - an opportunity for a little trip out of city came up, and we did get some kangaroos hopping through the property and grazing. We also had possums in the trees, and I had never seen possums - I'd never been sure whether we have possums on this side of Australia, so now I know! They were cute, a little bit like cats in their movement.

Incidentally we also went through a very large and cool and definitely confusing hedge maze. I think my quite Mr & Mrs Castanza-like ageing  parents had somewhat underestimated it going in. Them in the maze became a type of entertainment that I don't think the developers foresaw.


SERENITY NOW


----------



## forgetmenot

Snow here lots of it  not  so much wildlife 
I saw some wild turkeys and red tail squirrel a chipmunk that it


----------



## heatherly

We have deer here when it is deer season. Sometimes I think of feeding them but my husband doesn't want me to encourage them. Our groundhog is adorable, we have quite a few of them, but the one eats cat food and any fruits and veggies that I give him. One day I was putting handfuls of wood on the stump where the cats are and looked down just as I was putting a handful in front of his face. He didn't mind, but I was shocked. Not seeing well, I could have just as easily poured it on his head. We also have a opossum here, as well as a skunk and squirrels. The birds have mostly flown south except for the cardinals, chickadees and woodpeckers. Had a red fox for a while but haven't seen him around.


----------



## Retired

During a recent trip to Daytona Shores, on the coldest day of the year with temperatures in the low 40's F plus windchill, these birds were enduring the weather.

I don't know what kind of birds they are, so any help identifying them would be appreciated, so I can name the photos correctly.  Please write the bird species in the comment box below the respective photo.

These have been uploaded to my Psychlinks Photo Album Nice Stuff.


----------



## making_art

Looks like a small sanderling among the terns with a beautiful snowy egret according to this guide:
http://www.visitflorida.com/en-us/trails/articles/2008/september/birding-on-the-beach.html


----------



## forgetmenot

Thank you for the information making_art  i often wandered as well what these birds were as my daughter and i saw them once and did not know what we were looking at  
we thought they were just a different breed of sea gulls

Oh yes i saw about 50 wild turkey all together in a farmers field today  i told them they should really be in hiding because Christmas is coming soon and the hunters are out


----------



## heatherly

my husband who has lived on the beach said that the ones in the background are seagulls and the little one is front is a sandpiper, but we have never seen the ones with the crown on their heads. and yes, the snowy egret.


----------



## forgetmenot

OMG  my daughter and I  just saw a baby cub bear omg  ran right infront of my vehicle  it was sitting side of the road dam i did not get a picture.
I was right near where i live  i walk    I did not see the mother bear though just a young cub  by itself   went back to try to get a picture but it was gone   so cool but scary  because if thereis a baby cub  then there is a mother bear near by


----------



## MHealthJo

That's amazing Forgetmenot! How beautiful


----------



## forgetmenot

Saw two mother animals today  a mother chipmunk with her baby  and  mother deer with her little fawn not very old at all the fawn was.   It could barely walk through the long grass mama kept it near her and just kept looking our way.  We were in the car at the side of the road.  It was so cute little bambi so cute


----------



## MHealthJo

Awww, lovely!!!!


----------

